# R58 arrived today and just wanted to share the shine



## Wobin19

All working perfectly and even managed a decent shot. Looking forward to a good play tomorrow.


----------



## mrsimba

A fantastic buy there!

Enjoy!


----------



## coffeechap

super shiney and a bargain to boot


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sweeeeet


----------



## dan1502

Mine too 

I missed out on the one you bought but spotted another as a result so decided to go for it. Excuse all the mess in the reflections!


----------



## froggystyle

When i set up my R58 i actually sat staring at it all night, kept going back into the kitchen to check it out.... And i still do.

Great machine!


----------



## Fevmeister

Looks amazing

Love the r58, probably what i'll buy next


----------



## PeterF

Only the Italians can produce something like that!


----------



## glevum

Just love the wands on the R58


----------



## 4515

Looking good

Just need to get the pain brush out on that wall now


----------



## Wobin19

working dog said:


> Looking good
> 
> Just need to get the pain brush out on that wall now


True. It's actually in a utility room which will be the last room we decorate. It's real home will be in the kitchen where the other Rocket currently sits. We have painted that room


----------



## h1udd

@Wobin19 - what is that sticking out of your group head ... and do I need/want one?


----------



## DoubleShot

h1udd said:


> what is that sticking out of your group head ... and do I need/want one?


EricS thermometer. You don't 'need' one really for dual boilers.


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> EricS thermometer. You don't 'need' one really for dual boilers.


especially not PID controlled ones


----------



## jlarkin

I think that was on the cellini, with the painted walls next to it .


----------



## dan1502

It will be interesting to see how your own offset readings compare to the included table.


----------



## Wobin19

Looks like I confused everyone here! The Eric's thermometer is in an HX 'Cilleni. I have no intentions of using the Eric's in the R58, it's pointless. I was responding to a post that suggested I should paint the walls so I was showing the soon to be location for the new machine.


----------



## Fevmeister

Wobin19 said:


> Looks like I confused everyone here! The Eric's thermometer is in an HX 'Cilleni. I have no intentions of using the Eric's in the R58, it's pointless. I was responding to a post that suggested I should paint the walls so I was showing the soon to be location for the new machine.


No confusion here!

I have to say thanks to you anyway, now you've got me looking at an r58!!!


----------



## Wobin19

Just to avoid any further doubt here is the R58 with no Eric's with painted walls....









Seriously happy - I just knocked out a couple of super shots of the Rocko from Foundry. Yum..


----------



## Wobin19

dan1502 said:


> Mine too
> 
> I missed out on the one you bought but spotted another as a result so decided to go for it. Excuse all the mess in the reflections!


Really pleased you got sorted too,


----------



## benbaldwin

Out of interest - where did you guys pick up your R58's from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dan1502

I am assuming you bought the one for sale in Glasgow (I've not crossed referenced the threads). One came up very local to me shortly after. I always said I would stick with my Brewtus (V2 pre PID dual boiler) given the upgrade cost and was a little concerned but it looks so much better in the flesh and a big reason was the quieter rotary pump with the ability to use the tank. It saves me waking people up in the morning and plumbing in isn't currently practical.


----------



## hotmetal

Welcome to the R58 Appreciation Society!


----------



## Snakehips

Wobin19 said:


> Seriously happy - I just knocked out a couple of super shots of the Rocko from Foundry. Yum..


A big improvement over the Cellini ?


----------



## Wobin19

benbaldwin said:


> Out of interest - where did you guys pick up your R58's from? Thanks in advance!


Mine was on ebay as dan1502 says from a seller in Glasgow. .


----------



## Wobin19

Snakehips said:


> A big improvement over the Cellini ?


Basically i can get same result out of the Cillleni but some guesswork and trial and error is minimised with the PId.

Both machines are have same Group head both have rotary pump. Main improvements I have noticed so far are

-easy temp control and no need to work out timings of cooling flushes,

-no compromise on steam power vs long flushes, steam power is brilliant.

Easier be be consistent than with the HX.

Even better looking

I was not planning an upgrade but the benefits at the price I paid are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## AL1968

I've had mine since July and absolutely love it both for the coffee it produces and its looks. Even SWMBO has welcomed it into the kitchen!!

I've not felt the need to use the PID, have you moved any of the original factory settings?


----------



## Wobin19

AL1968 said:


> I've had mine since July and absolutely love it both for the coffee it produces and its looks. Even SWMBO has welcomed it into the kitchen!!
> 
> I've not felt the need to use the PID, have you moved any of the original factory settings?


Hi, No I have left them at factory for now. You say you are not using Pid but if you are using the machine even without adjustments you are using Pid. It's all about the machine self regulating with the temp sensing in the two boilers and stability. The settings are just what you choose to stabilise to. At least that's my understanding and it's an advantage if the HX.


----------



## dan1502

Out of interest does your brew temperature drop quite a bit whilst brewing? I realised PIDs are reactive so it's probably normal but I have no prior experience with them. (I leave mine connected underneath).


----------



## Fevmeister

If anyone spots an r58 for a good price, let me know cos I'm now after one!! (thanks to this thread!!!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> If anyone spots an r58 for a good price, let me know cos I'm now after one!! (thanks to this thread!!!)


Is it pre approved ?


----------



## Wobin19

dan1502 said:


> Out of interest does your brew temperature drop quite a bit whilst brewing? I realised PIDs are reactive so it's probably normal but I have no prior experience with them. (I leave mine connected underneath).


Yes same here. Remember the temp is read from the boiler though and not the brew head. The design of the brew head is where the magic happens to maintain more stable temp during the extraction. Even though the brew boiler might be up to temperature set on Pid controller it may take a little longer for the brew head to get to full gallop. I usually give mine 30 minutes or so from switch on.


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it pre approved ?


Female discontent was only a very minor factor in the departure of the Antipodean twin tank from my countertops


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> Female discontent was only a very minor factor in the departure of the Antipodean twin tank from my countertops


You didn't answer the question tho ....


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it pre approved ?


Yes


----------



## AL1968

Now I'm totally lost! I've left the PID gizmo in the box, never connected it to the machine. Everything is hot enough for me and the boss, but I always pre warm the cups.


----------



## dan1502

Wobin19 said:


> Yes same here. Remember the temp is read from the boiler though and not the brew head. The design of the brew head is where the magic happens to maintain more stable temp during the extraction. Even though the brew boiler might be up to temperature set on Pid controller it may take a little longer for the brew head to get to full gallop. I usually give mine 30 minutes or so from switch on.


I always switch it on for about half an hour or more before use as well. I just wanted to check all is working correctly as the non-PID temperature controller on my Brewtus behaves differently.


----------



## hotmetal

Correct. The PID display says 'group temperature' (on my early model at least) but is actually boiler temp, and is therefore about 13° higher than the actual group temperature (so 107 is actually 94 etc). Plus the boiler will read 107 long before the group is up to temp. DavecUK advised me to let it warm up for at least 30 and preferably 45 minutes before first shot, and to just leave it on all day rather than turn it on and off half an hour before each coffee.


----------



## A.Walker

nice bit of kit!!


----------

